# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  SE VENDE TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 7 HAS PARA CULTIVO DE ARROZ EN PACASMAYO LA LIBERTAD

## NELSON MENDOZA

SE VENDE TERRENO AGRÍCOLA DE 7 HAS PARA CULTIVO DE ARROZ EN SAN PEDRO DE LLOC PACASMAYO LA LIBERTAD TIENE AGUA PERMANENTE DE IRRIGACION DE REPRESA GALLITO CIEGO. SE PUEDE HACER DOS COSECHAS UNA DE ARROZ Y OTRA DE MAIZ O CUALQUIER OTRO CULTIVO  EL PRECIO POR HECTAREA ES DE 90 MIL PERO SE PUEDE TRATAR. QUEDA UBICADO EN LA RAMA DE JATANCA Y ESTARÁ PASANDO LA CARRETERA DEL SOL A UNOS 100 METRO DE DISTANCIA. PARA CONTACTAR ESCRIBIR AL CORREO nelsonh_5@hotmail.comTemas similares: SE VENDE TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 7 HAS PARA CULTIVO DE ARROZ EN PACASMAYO LA LIBERTAD OPORTUNIDAD PARA EMPRESA AGRÍCOLA - SE VENDE 165 HECTÁREAS EN CHAO - LA LIBERTAD Se vende terreno agricola en Huacho vendo terreno agricola pacasmayo Se Vende Terreno con cultivo de Lúcuma

----------

